# H: Various 40k codexes and rulebooks in good condition, current ed. W: ££



## Bacon Ghost (May 15, 2011)

I've got a bunch of 40K rulebooks to sell; they're all current edition and are in good condition. Prices:

Chaos Daemons (40K), Codex Eldar, Codex Orks, Codex Tyranids (Current ed.), Warhammer 40K Apocalypse Reload book (somewhat battered but still perfectly usuable, see pic below): £7 each

Codex Armageddon: £5

40K: Apocalypse (first Apoc. book): £12

Paypal's fine, if you want to pay with something else that's cool throw me an email.

(link to pics of the books, entirely work safe obviously)
http://imgur.com/a/fZUoH

All prices are without shipping which will vary from book to book (and post office to post office in all likelihood) but it won't exceed £4 for the largest books.

So if you're interested post or drop me a line at [email protected]. Cheers!


----------

